

Using covered cellphone camera to measure radiation - ajuc
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.camdetector.radiationalarm

======
ajuc
Click "Read more" on the linked site for more details.

Video from calibration:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQqgJVilFX8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQqgJVilFX8)

It's a project of 2 students: Michał Gumiela and Rafał Kozik.

